
8-Bit Guy - Building My Dream Computer Part 1 [video] - kgwxd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayh0qebfD2g
======
kgwxd
I've been excited about this idea since I saw his blog post about a year ago.
If there were a Kickstarter for this, I'd throw money at it, there's no one
I'd trust more to get it done right. Though I really wish he hadn't used
Facebook for group discussion.

